# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Μηχανήματα Παραγωγής Τυπωμένων Κυκλωμάτων

## John_Pap

Καλημέρα.

Πριν κάποια χρόνια, αγόρασα 1 μηχάνημα εμφάνισης και 1 μηχάνημα οξείδωσης.
Πολύ καλά μηχανήματα της mega electronics UK, μικρά, επιτραπέζια και με άψογο αποτέλεσμα.
Όμως.....
Εγώ άλλο πράγμμα ήθελα να κάνω (υψιτυπικό κλισέ) και άλλο πράγμμα μου βγήκε (πλακέτα).
Εν ολίγοις τα μηχανήματα αυτά έχουν δουλέψει συνολικά 20 ώρες, είναι σε άψογη κατάσταση και από 3.500 Ευρώ θέλω να τα πουλήσω 850 και τα δύο μαζί, σε κάποιον που μπορεί να θέλει να τα αξιοποιήσει.
Κλισέ ΔΕΝ βγαίνει απ' αυτά, σας το λέω εξ' αρχής, αν προσπαθήσετε ΤΣΑΜΠΑ Ο ΚΟΠΟΣ!
Αν όμως κάποιος ηλεκτρονικός τα θέλει γιά πλακέτα, το όνομά μου είναι Γιάννης και το τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας είναι 6980 57 47 97.

Ευχαριστώ και καλές γιορτές.

----------

